# DOTM March 2013 Photo Submissions...PUPPIES!!!



## DaneMama

One word for this month's theme.....PUPPIES. We all take lots of pictures of our little babies so I don't want any excuses from any of you for not submitting a photo in this month's competition!

Here we go! March is now open for photo submissions! Lets see those cuddly, cute puppy pictures! Submissions close in 2 weeks, so there's plenty of time to get some pictures of those squishy puppies we love so much!!!

RULES

Any dog can be pictured, as long as the dog(s) pictured are 6 months old OR LESS in the photo enjoying any kind of activity, there are no restrictions. PUPPIES is the only theme, so be creative! 

Any picture submitted must be of a dog(s) you own/have owned. Photo DOES NOT have to be taken this month...it could be from 20 years ago if you have one!

No major photoshopping/editing. Black and white pictures are OK. 

No people in the pictures please! Only dogs! 

Photos must be high resolution, for now lets say 1148 pixels wide by 804 pixels tall. 

Limit photo submissions to 1 photo per member. 

The first place winner will have the spotlight of this month as well as 2nd, 3rd and 4th place winners will have a snapshot on the side and will show up in the MARCH 2013 Calendar.

**Sorry this is a few days late.....I'm a slacker!!! This seems to be a recurring theme LOL**


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

*EDIT* Change to Baby Kai!



After I had put in Layla's pic I had to get hubby to rescue my pics of Kai of my old computer that had died. I knew there were some really cute ones of my KaiKai


----------



## Sprocket

Sprocket when he was really leetle


----------



## Makovach

My favorite Tucker puppy picture


----------



## chowder

Rocky the day we got him at 8 weeks old. He was always smiling at us.


----------



## twoisplenty

Its so hard to just pick ONE puppy picture


----------



## meggels

Damn it, all the puppy pics I have of Murphy 6 months or less were taken by my friend.


----------



## BoxerParty

Malcolm at 3.5 months


----------



## hmbutler

AHHH!! Too much cuteness in this thread!! I don't have many high quality puppy shots of Duke :frown: wish I'd had my good camera then! I didn't even have my good point & shoot camera, coz we got him while my mum was on holidays in USA and she took my camera lol. This is one of the only non-phone-camera pics of my baby boy


----------



## OnyxDog

Edit: Changed my mind... I like this one better.


----------



## meggels

*photo removed*

Going to change my submission to a Murph puppy photo.


----------



## kathylcsw

This is Lola at 4 or 5 months old.


----------



## rannmiller

Here is Peyton, the cutest Doberman puppy of all time. She was about 10 weeks old in this pic:


----------



## DaneMama

meggels said:


> Damn it, all the puppy pics I have of Murphy 6 months or less were taken by my friend.


You can still use the pictures...the fact that he's your dog NOW makes it all good to submit any photo of him that you want. 

This one is difficult...I don't know which puppy I want to submit yet.


----------



## Kat

This is a picture of when we first got Ruby, she was about 10 weeks old... I might change the photo later, not sure though :tongue:


----------



## magicre

i want mateo...new york dogue's dog....


----------



## DaneMama

This is my submission....but I may change my mind if I can find one picture in specific that I'm looking for but can't find.


----------



## luvMyBRT

A baby Duncan.


----------



## Caty M

Tessie at four months!


----------



## lauren43

This is Avery at 4-5 months. What's funny about this picture is that Avery wasn't even my dog yet, I was just a stop on his transport to Rochester. I didn't officially adopt him for another 4 months.


----------



## Makovach

This thread is just wayyyyy to cute!!!

So whats the deal with the calendars? Do you buy them at the end of the year? I so want one of these!!!


----------



## Herzo

Sadly none of my dogs I have had when they were puppies. I may have to see what I have of my basset girls. I know I have a really cute one but it has my niece in it when she was little it's so cute.


----------



## kady05

This is one of my favorites of Sako.. he was around 3 1/2 months here:


----------



## DaneMama

At the end of the year the calendars will be available for DFC members to buy!


----------



## meganr66

Ozai a little over 4 months old


----------



## NewYorkDogue

*Mateo in the Grass*

Changed my photo--

This one by popular demand: "Mateo in the Grass"


----------



## magicre

that is such a face...


----------



## meggels

Murph playin in the snow at five months old


----------



## chewice

mines not calendar worthy but i wanted to share


----------



## Janet At Nutro

This was my beloved Tank at 8 weeks old.


















Can someone please make his picture bigger?


----------



## rannmiller

Okay I know we discussed this already but what's the rule about people who have won first place a previous month submitting photos for the following months? Is it that they just aren't allowed to win another first place?


----------



## Herzo

That's my understanding.


----------



## DaneMama

Yep...the four members below CANNOT win 1st place again but can enter a picture in the contest for 2nd, 3rd or 4th place:

jdatwood
CavePaws
Tobi
hmbutler


----------



## BoxerParty

Sprocket said:


> Sprocket when he was really leetle




*DEAD* :rip:


----------



## BoxerParty

Hey Mods, could this thread become a sticky...just for the cute?


----------



## malluver1005

I didn't have a good camera back then. It might not meet the dimensions required. Aspen at 9 weeks and 15 lbs...


----------



## Maxy24

This is some time during his first week home...around 10 weeks old.


----------



## rannmiller

DaneMama said:


> Yep...the four members below CANNOT win 1st place again but can enter a picture in the contest for 2nd, 3rd or 4th place:
> 
> jdatwood
> CavePaws
> Tobi
> hmbutler


Ok cool, that's what I thought. Oh and I love baby Zuri and I'm going to steal her! 

I LOVE this month's theme :biggrin:


----------



## magicre

i think this is patently unfair.

however can we choose?

i think there should be a calendar of how ever many months there are puppies.....totally separate from the big kids.


----------



## hmbutler

magicre said:


> i think this is patently unfair.
> 
> however can we choose?
> 
> i think there should be a calendar of how ever many months there are puppies.....totally separate from the big kids.


I reckon this poll should extend out to 8 winners and split it into two months lol theres just too many cute puppies!! Make one of the end months a puppy month too :wink:


----------



## CaliandBear

Cali about 6-7 weeks old


----------



## Ania's Mommy

ETA: I've decided to go with a different picture than this one for the competition. It is in post #48. 

Here's my wittle Anster Monster:









And I only minimally posed the elephant. She DID actually fall asleep wrapped around it. I just stood it upright.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

This is when Emma was about 11 weeks. She loves her some bully sticks!


----------



## AveryandAudrey

Audrey Lyn


----------



## magicre

hmbutler said:


> I reckon this poll should extend out to 8 winners and split it into two months lol theres just too many cute puppies!! Make one of the end months a puppy month too :wink:


can you say 24 month calendar?


----------



## Khan

OK, my request for help ended in a tie. So I did the only reasonable thing and performed a round of Eeny Meeny Miny Moe.


----------



## NewYorkDogue

It's perfect! Love the baby Khan


----------



## Ania's Mommy

Changed my mind. I'm gonna go with this one because it's probably my favorite picture of Ania EVER!


----------



## hmbutler

These puppies are way too cute, no idea how I am going to vote!!

Question though...

*DAVID: WHERE IS BABY TOBI???*


----------



## DandD

So much cuteness I can hardly stand it!!!!!

Who else has puppy fever after looking at all of these?


----------



## magicre

DandD said:


> So much cuteness I can hardly stand it!!!!!
> 
> Who else has puppy fever after looking at all of these?


i've been having puppy fever for a while, since i found a lowchen breeder right up the street from me. 

but i'd have to knock off malia or bubba....well malia, since she's old....but i think honey would not be happy if i did that.

of course, she is very whiny and gets on my last nerve sometimes....LOL

ania's mommy.....ania is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma




----------



## Herzo

I can tell you I have puppy fever. I knew this month would be hard. I can't remember if I said anything on this forum but I saw a liver colored toy Schnauzer the other day supper cute and they don't shed. Now that's on my list, it just keeps getting longer.


----------



## magicre

Herzo said:


> I can tell you I have puppy fever. I knew this month would be hard. I can't remember if I said anything on this forum but I saw a liver colored toy Schnauzer the other day supper cute and they don't shed. Now that's on my list, it just keeps getting longer.


lalalalalalala


----------



## DandD

I'm not sure if I'm too late but what the heck. It was really hard to find one of Daisy by herself and I know it's not the greatest quality but I just had to be a part of the puppy sharing :biggrin:

She's almost 4 months old here.


----------



## rannmiller

Ania's Mommy said:


> Changed my mind. I'm gonna go with this one because it's probably my favorite picture of Ania EVER!


Oh hey that used to be your profile pic right? For the longest time I couldn't remember that Ania was any older than that pic cuz it's the one I was used to seeing all the time. I think I'd half convinced myself that's still what she looked like even a year after you joined.

Edit to add: which was fine because she's SO stinkin' cute! I love baby GSD ears :smile:


----------



## Ania's Mommy

rannmiller said:


> Oh hey that used to be your profile pic right? For the longest time I couldn't remember that Ania was any older than that pic cuz it's the one I was used to seeing all the time. I think I'd half convinced myself that's still what she looked like even a year after you joined.
> 
> Edit to add: which was fine because she's SO stinkin' cute! I love baby GSD ears :smile:


Yep. That was my profile pic for the longest. I've only ever had that one and the one I'm currently rockin'. What can I say? When I love a picture, I LOVE a picture!

And yes, baby GSD ears are the BEST! This was taken right before she got to that awkward tween age when her ears grew faster than the rest of her. Looked like she had a couple of satellite dishes on her head!  :tongue:


----------



## Herzo

magicre said:


> lalalalalalala


Ok really maybe I will take a picture, why should I be the only one to have to see this little thing. I want one sooooooooo bad. Well with allot of other ones.


----------



## CorgiPaws

SO many choices..... I think I might have a "thing" for puppies. But, I love this picture of Griffin SO much. I can't resist. 
I know, I know, it's my avatar.


----------



## eternalstudent

Well my entry will push the limit of the rules a little bit 

I think this is my pup but I might be wrong there is a good chance I'm not!!!


----------



## magicre

eternalstudent said:


> Well my entry will push the limit of the rules a little bit
> 
> I think this is my pup but I might be wrong there is a good chance I'm not!!!


i just can't stand it anymore.

I MUST HAVE A PUPPY AND IT MUST BE NOW.


----------



## rannmiller

magicre said:


> i just can't stand it anymore.
> 
> I MUST HAVE A PUPPY AND IT MUST BE NOW.


I know, these pictures are killing me!


----------



## DaneMama

Y'all have to decide on a photo in the next 24 hours!!!! Submissions close tomorrow night.


----------



## magicre

rannmiller said:


> I know, these pictures are killing me!


i'm just trying to figure out which dog to knock off so i can have one. arghhh...decisions. decisions.


----------



## DaneMama

Also....pictures MUST be posted in _this_ thread. If they're NOT in this thread they're out of the running. 

If you have more than one picture in this thread I will pick the one I like best. 

Get em in people!


----------



## jdatwood

I only wish we'd been able to take this picture with our GOOD camera instead of the point and shoot we had at the time. One of my FAV pics of Akasha


----------



## meggels

Oh god, adorable!!!!!! What a neat pic.


I wish I had a camera....any camera besides my crappy cell phone...so I could participate in these more!


----------



## MollyWoppy

jdatwood said:


> I only wish we'd been able to take this picture with our GOOD camera instead of the point and shoot we had at the time. One of my FAV pics of Akasha


Even if it was just the point and shoot, it's still really good, I've always loved this picture too.


----------



## lovemydogsalways

How do you vote?


----------



## jdatwood

lovemydogsalways said:


> How do you vote?


Voting will begin in a new thread once submissions have closed. The new thread(s) will contain a poll you can vote in once for your favorite :wink:


----------



## lovemydogsalways

jdatwood said:


> Voting will begin in a new thread once submissions have closed. The new thread(s) will contain a poll you can vote in once for your favorite :wink:


Ok great Thank You!


----------



## BoxerParty

magicre said:


> i'm just trying to figure out which dog to knock off so i can have one. arghhh...decisions. decisions.



Send Bubba to me! I wanna squish his cute face! And The Wiggles would enjoy having a puglet friend.


----------



## Kat

Yeah I love Bubba! He looks like a little anime pug, such a sweet pug face! <3


----------



## NewYorkDogue

Kat said:


> Yeah I love Bubba! He looks like a little anime pug, such a sweet pug face! <3


So, I think it's agreed. We all need more pics of the Bubba. And his girlfriend, Malia.


----------



## magicre

i have no puppy pics of either one....and most of their best shots are them sleeping LOL...


----------



## NewYorkDogue

magicre said:


> i have no puppy pics of either one....and most of their best shots are them sleeping LOL...


Oh... kinda forgot this was the puppy calender thread. Anyway, I was talking in general.


----------



## Zeus&Slim09

Here's mine, if it's not too late yet.

Kingdom at 8 weeks old. :smile:


----------

